# Lighting can play tricks on you!



## mwrobear (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello All,

 Tried diffent views with the lighting, but still the same. []
 Found this Bottle a few months back, just realized the "N" in KING is backwards. Thanks to logueb.
 thanks for looking,


----------

